# SARMs S4 Doasge?



## lifterjaydawg (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what the average dosing should be for SARMs S4? Is the dosing very subjective, because I have read studies and seen threads where people are using anywhere between 25 mgs and 200 mgs per day of this stuff. That's a huge range. Is the dosage at all dependent upon body weight?

Also how is S4 taken? because of the short half life it seems like you have to split up the dosages throughout the day. Is that true? Would you just take morning and night or before and after a workout? Thanks in advance just looking for a few more answers before giving this stuff a try.


----------



## Tim07 (Oct 27, 2009)

*I agree with you*

I agree with you


----------



## blackmane (Dec 6, 2009)

I like to use 50mgs ed, sometimes up to 75mg....no sides at these doses.


----------



## toothache (Dec 8, 2009)

blackmane said:


> I like to use 50mgs ed, sometimes up to 75mg....no sides at these doses.



So blackmane, did you get strength gains?  I've been reading a lot of logs and I'm beginning to think that SARMs at higher doses is unnecessary.  Strength gains are the same as in lower dosages but with more negative side effects.


----------



## blackmane (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, great strength gains. I have used it at 100mgs as well. I prefer it at under 100mgs. Reminds me of ananvar. Good stuff, there is some great info on sarms all over the web.


----------



## Didsky (Jan 6, 2010)

guys did  you get acne, and trouble of the vision, as I am  an airline pilot, I cannot afford having trouble of the vision


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Didsky said:


> guys did  you get acne, and trouble of the vision, as I am  an airline pilot, I cannot afford having trouble of the vision



As a pilot, I would not mess with this stuff.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Jan 7, 2010)

do you think that the vision  troubles would be lasting forever or is it just during the cycle?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm using 50 to 75 mg in a split dosage daily going on my second week and have not noticed any vision or any other issues. It's dark when I leave for work in the morning and dark when I come home at night.


----------



## bimbopapi (Jun 20, 2010)

*Dropper question??*

Hi! i got my Sarms S4 and it comes in a dropper bottle.. Can anyone explain me how to determine or measure the correct dosage of  25mg? i understand you take a dosage of 50mg per day splitting this in two so 25mg in the morning and 25mg pre-workout right? i just dont know how much is 25mg in a dropper??? 

any help??? 

thanks!!


----------



## tballz (Jun 21, 2010)

bimbopapi said:


> Hi! i got my Sarms S4 and it comes in a dropper bottle.. Can anyone explain me how to determine or measure the correct dosage of  25mg? i understand you take a dosage of 50mg per day splitting this in two so 25mg in the morning and 25mg pre-workout right? i just dont know how much is 25mg in a dropper???
> 
> any help???
> 
> thanks!!



Did you get it at cem?  What's the dosage?


----------



## bimbopapi (Jun 21, 2010)

tballz said:


> Did you get it at cem?  What's the dosage?



well.. i dunno whats cem.. and i got it in the bottle with dropper i got it from this site: sarmssearch dot com 

it comes exactly like the site shows it.


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2010)

50 mgs daily. You can drop early and right before workout.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 21, 2010)

bimbopapi said:


> well.. i dunno whats cem.. and i got it in the bottle with dropper i got it from this site: sarmssearch dot com
> 
> it comes exactly like the site shows it.



The dropper has markings on it. 50 mg is halfway up.
I quit split dosing and have noticed no difference. Full dose in the morning on non workout days, before workout on workout days.
No vision issues on 50 mg.


----------



## bimbopapi (Jun 21, 2010)

rahaas said:


> The dropper has markings on it. 50 mg is halfway up.
> I quit split dosing and have noticed no difference. Full dose in the morning on non workout days, before workout on workout days.
> No vision issues on 50 mg.



So you suggest i take the full dose before workout without the half dose in the morning and half b4 workout? 

Do you brake during weekends or just take it full week mon-sun? or do mon-fri?

Please advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

i took 150mg 1 dose at a time got orange sots and decrease night vision, as a pilot, dont use it comes on all the sudden for me only everybody is different though. but you have alot of peoples lifes in your hands just use test cyp or e. imo by the way i will use again its like winni var combo. no acne from my dosages for 10 wks.


----------



## bimbopapi (Jun 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> i took 150mg 1 dose at a time got orange sots and decrease night vision, as a pilot, dont use it comes on all the sudden for me only everybody is different though. but you have alot of peoples lifes in your hands just use test cyp or e. imo by the way i will use again its like winni var combo. no acne from my dosages for 10 wks.



Hey it came to my attention what you said about the stack you use instead the winni var combination. can you tell me more about it? i heard lots of negative things about winstrol so im not very sure if i wanna use it. Do you have any suggestions? my goal is to get shredded for summer im on 220lb at 5.10" 20%bf. 

Any suggestions for something that will help me get to the lowest bf% fast and get good muscle mass? 

Thanks!


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 22, 2010)

doing 75 mg dose, no vision sides. Great strength gains, I am getting some minor acne tho.


----------



## Didsky (Jun 23, 2010)

does  S4 help  to gain some kg? I need  to gain 3kg and don't want the sides of AAS as I  have the trend to have the bald pattern problem..thank you  dad  I use minoxidyl and finasteride also and it works but don't want to take the risk to screw up with use of test e
so  I hope that Sarm S4 can help for  mass gain?


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 26, 2010)

*hey*

I've not heard much about gaining mass with it.  I'm gaining and keeping my strength, and seem to be losing some fat.  I'm on more of a maintenance or slightly cutting diet at this point tho.  A big part mass gaining is about your diet.  May work to some degree but probably not as effective as AAS.


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 26, 2010)

BELOW* 75 MG* IS FINE ,WHEN GO ABOVE THIS ,  NEED A *NIGHT VISION & THERMAL GOGGLES*


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> why do people even bother with this stuff when the known side effect is night blindness?
> 
> Are needles that scary to you vaginas? Personally, Id rather use steroids which have medical value than this experimental placebo.





*i will value needles

from now on


*


----------



## bimbopapi (Jun 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> why do people even bother with this stuff when the known side effect is night blindness?
> 
> Are needles that scary to you vaginas? Personally, Id rather use steroids which have medical value than this experimental placebo.



HAAAAAA very very true llllllol... i being trying this sarms for a week now and no big difference... so i prefer test.


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> why do people even bother with this stuff when the known side effect is night blindness?
> 
> Are needles that scary to you vaginas? Personally, Id rather use steroids which have medical value than this experimental placebo.


 
It doesn't compare to gear, but it does have a value.  Works great in pct and off cycle.  I'm using them, they are working for me.  No night vision issue if use proper dose.  Great energy, maintaining strength from gear cycle and gained a bit.  The effects are far from that of a placebo, but its not gear.


----------



## toothache (Jun 28, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> It doesn't compare to gear, but it does have a value.  Works great in pct and off cycle.  I'm using them, they are working for me.  No night vision issue if use proper dose.  Great energy, maintaining strength from gear cycle and gained a bit.  The effects are far from that of a placebo, but its not gear.



What's your dosage?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 28, 2010)

I did 50mg ed for 6 weeks and had night vision issues. It would take a lot longer to adjust from light to dark. everything had a yellow tint to it. I don't think it's worth the money. Strength gains were comparable to a high calorie diet.


----------



## unclem (Jun 28, 2010)

bimbopapi said:


> Hey it came to my attention what you said about the stack you use instead the winni var combination. can you tell me more about it? i heard lots of negative things about winstrol so im not very sure if i wanna use it. Do you have any suggestions? my goal is to get shredded for summer im on 220lb at 5.10" 20%bf.
> 
> Any suggestions for something that will help me get to the lowest bf% fast and get good muscle mass?
> 
> Thanks!


 
iam not very good at dieting issues. i have a pro trainer now, but winni var is good for using . inject winni and oral var but always use some test p. and winni has joint problem issues. put up a thread and somebody with more dieting people will help you. jugger is good he was going to help but i found a pro in my area. i listen to my sister for my last show and one but not the overall so next time ill be ready. i mean i hired this pro to get me ready for nxt yr. my sister is a elite competive bber but woman r different than men in dieting i dont know what went wrong i cant blame her it might of been me. good luck bro.

ps.i agree the sides r bad with the eyes as they come on all of a sudden but ill go to 250mg next time for more growth it did good for me. i should of said night vision tints not blindness you can still see. i recommend sarms4 but just be cautious about your vision. and test is best. i got results though.


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 29, 2010)

toothache said:


> What's your dosage?



Started at 50 mg per day, up to 75 now.  Been on 3 weeks.


----------



## bimbopapi (Jun 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> iam not very good at dieting issues. i have a pro trainer now, but winni var is good for using . inject winni and oral var but always use some test p. and winni has joint problem issues. put up a thread and somebody with more dieting people will help you. jugger is good he was going to help but i found a pro in my area. i listen to my sister for my last show and one but not the overall so next time ill be ready. i mean i hired this pro to get me ready for nxt yr. my sister is a elite competive bber but woman r different than men in dieting i dont know what went wrong i cant blame her it might of been me. good luck bro.
> 
> ps.i agree the sides r bad with the eyes as they come on all of a sudden but ill go to 250mg next time for more growth it did good for me. i should of said night vision tints not blindness you can still see. i recommend sarms4 but just be cautious about your vision. and test is best. i got results though.



hey thanks bro! i will find a pro...


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 30, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> Started at 50 mg per day, up to 75 now.  Been on 3 weeks.



how are you feeling moving up to 75mg, are you seeing a difference? and are you having any more sides?


----------

